# for complete beginners



## katman (Jul 5, 2010)

routing and cnc---i built a simple router table first-A box frame with the top surface hinging upwards.the std router is simply bolted underneath the top surface-a hex bolt pokes down from a recessed hole in the top table and moves the router up and down for fine height adjustment-use cheap materials for your first one to find out problems as you go-now you have a m/c to build a better table.
CNC-I bought an XY slide for 100 pounds-a bench drill was fixed at the back for Z movement-make sure that you work out how your servo motors will attach to give you your cnc drive.My travel distances are X=200mm--Y= 100 mm--Z=60 mm--these are obviously tiny to start with but I can now make accurate complicated parts for a bigger m/c.
ELECTRICS--bought a complete ready to run setup for 300 pounds.
SOFTWARE-- CAD to design parts--CAM to setup the machining steps--Mach3 or similar to get your m/c to actually cut the part.The software is a world of its own and learning how to use it takes lots of time and practice(and costs money-only EMC2 is free)
GET UP AND RUNNING--The first m/c build is not the most important thing--learning all the software is the worst part-18 months after my first router table I can now CNC parts and theres always more to learn(and make)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Tom

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

Some interesting points there.


----------

